# Need valley pan with PCV ?



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

I bought parts from Kauffman he sent me an aluminum valley pan no PCV valve. The old one was connected to the brake booster, right? been so long cant remember. Anyway is it necessary? If not what do I do with the connection to the booster or was it the carb, shit cant remember.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

The original Pontiac valley pan was baffled and contained the PCV. PCV are not emission controlled devices alone. They are needed so that your engine does not destroy itself from the condensation, blow by gases, contaminated oil, dirt swirling around in your crankcase. Prior to PCV engine were ventilated by a road draft tube. It was very inefficient, but nevertheless ventilated the crankcase.

You do not have to use the valley pan. The PCV can be in a valve cover. It should be baffled. CFR performance sells them









STEEL 1959-77 PONTIAC BB 326-350-389-400-421-425-455 ENGINE DRESS UP KIT SMOOTH - BLACK


CFR PERFORMANCE - High Performance Automotive Specialists. We carry a full line of aftermarket Chevy, Ford, and Mopar high performance auto parts and accessories. From engine dress up to high performance electrical components, we're the one stop shop for all your automotive needs.



www.cfrperformance.com





Also I have an aftermarket valley pan with a PCV hole. The baffle is dubious, but there.

you can run a good PCV like an ME Wagner in one valve cover and a good breather in the other. You need both, a breather and a PCV..

It hooks to a full manifold vacumn source. Someone may have spliced it in with a brake vacumn line. But idealy it should be separate.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Lemans guy said:


> The original Pontiac valley pan was baffled and contained the PCV. PCV are not emission controlled devices alone. They are needed so that your engine does not destroy itself from the condensation, blow by gases, contaminated oil, dirt swirling around in your crankcase. Prior to PCV engine were ventilated by a road draft tube. It was very inefficient, but nevertheless ventilated the crankcase.
> 
> You do not have to use the valley pan. The PCV can be in a valve cover. It should be baffled. CFR performance sells them
> 
> ...


Smile, thumbs up! Im going to the Goodguys show Friday I'll look around for a valley pan. Ironically I got rid of my original one now Im going to send the one back to Kauffman and get another stock one. Haha


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Stock valley pan has a great baffle, you can run it and a breather in each valve cover…drop that ME Wagner valve in that for good evac, good running and long engine life….add a catch can even better!


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

I looked at BOP its a nice one, Im thinking of going with a 3-2s setup so I guess it takes an all different pan? Not sure but I noticed it on Ebay, the the 3/2s vp. It sucks i bought all this setup and now not even going to use it on top of that the 3/2 setup is going to cost $1500. Which is a good price, but I got a Performer intake Holley 4 bbl 4150 all new.
Thanks for the info helps my ignorance, need any help/ advice with building or remodeling let me know been doing it for almost 50 years, still working.


----------

